# Which Cat-Back?????



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Looking for power gains and an aggressive sound... not a weedeater.. looking at the borla, flowmaster, or magnaflow.. cant seem to find anything on how each dose on the cruze.. so far leaning towards the Borla cause its the cheapest..

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I have the Borla - sounds more euro, not ricey.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I've got the Flowmaster and I love it. To me it has the right mix of being loud enough to tell it isn't stock, but quiet enough to not be annoying and wake the neighbors. It does have a nice deep note to it, not ricey at all.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Moved thread to proper section.

My recommendations for exhaust would be Borla > Magnaflow > Flowmaster.

No offense Derek


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

None taken. I just have a biased since mine is the only cat back I've heard. Everyone has their preferences, I never thought about the Borla, at the time the price was much more than anything else. And between the magnaflow and Flowmaster I was undecided, till I saw the Flowmaster on amazon for 450 shipped. And the single exit magnaflow was around 600, and for that cheat I couldn't resist the Flowmaster.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanx for the responses.. im leaning towards the Borla only cause of the price... now with any of these cat backs is there any difference in a power increase thats noticable??

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

